#ubuntu-us-ga 2011-09-08
<Lordofsraam> whats up guys
#ubuntu-us-ga 2011-09-09
<Lordofsraam> Echo.....
#ubuntu-us-ga 2012-09-08
<Guest70424> my harddrive is fried but i was able to bring up ubuntu by putting it on an external hard drive... now i would like to put everything on that external onto a 16 gb thumb drive... any suggestions? is this possible?
